
British views on privacy are bollocks - sweetdreams
http://trueslant.com/KashmirHill/2009/07/10/we-are-stupid-about-privacy/
======
onreact-com
There's still privacy in Britain? It's one of the most "under surveillance"
societies on the globe. So how can you have views on a topic you don't
actually view at all for utter lack of it?

This article also misses the point. It's not the same thing to post your pics
or job resume online (with birth date and current occupation as well as email)
and being watched by horny CCTV operators.

You can't blame people for using the Web for personal branding, social
networking etc. The problem is the misuse of the information by government
agencies and business.

